
Top 7 indicators of consumer internet success (Startup Review) - manuel
http://www.startup-review.com/blog/top-7-indicators-of-consumer-internet-success.php
======
manuel
ad "7\. Story that lends itself to mainstream PR": Dabble Db used Smalltalk as
initial marketing vehicle, so maybe "Story that lends itself to fringe (with
fanatical users) PR" could also be a valid strategy...

